# any nice family holiday village or resort?(similar to trabolgan)



## leemurta

I am looking for a holiday village or resort with lots of activities suitable for family,(adults and children 11-16)
There are six of us we would like a pool with slides and lots of activities and entertainment. (not trabolgan)
If possible near a beach.
Ireland only.


----------



## allthedoyles

Tramore co waterford would be ideal.................try pebble beach holiday homes .com.

Its right alongside splashworld , and if yo have never been to Tramore , we would certainly recommend it


----------



## leelee

I tried to find somewhere similar before but no luck without heading to Wales as a nearest option.  Another place I found (but was booked out at the time) in Kerry is



appeared to have some good reviews and had play centre & pub / shops on site but quite near Tralee where you have a splashworld, go karts etc.


----------



## gillarosa

I've recommended it before but am not associated!
Banna Beach resort in Artfert Co. Kerry is great self catering accomodation with facilities, 5 minutes walk from a beautiful beach, surf lessons nearby, pool and leisure centre plus kids and teen nightly entertainment included in the rental, restaurant, take-away, bar. Not sure of the contact details but you can find it easily enough via google.


----------



## TreeTiger

You could consider Kilkee - [broken link removed] lists the various activities.  We spent a bank holiday weekend there a few years ago and enjoyed it very much.  Naughton's pub was our favourite place to eat, my husband reckoned the steaks he had there were amongst the best he's had anywhere. The kids went to Waterworld for an afternoon and were delighted with it. We went to the Cliffs of Moher and to Ailwee Cave over the weekend, a bit of a drive away but manageable.

The [broken link removed] is very nice, even if the weather's not great it's good for a walk.

You don't say if you want to stay in a hotel or a holiday home, but Kilkee is fairly well equipped with both. As far as I recall the Ocean Cove is right beside Waterworld; the Kilkee Bay hotel is a bit of a walk away but also offers self-catering accommodation and has a leisure centre (that said, I just had a quick look at TripAdvisor and the reviews seem to suggest both hotels need to improve a lot!)


----------



## Sully1

Has anyone any reviews/experiences of banna beach?
I am heading there in  2 weeks and hope its good, tis the only holiday this year for the Sully clan!


----------

